# Mein Teich soll "asiatischer" werden ... :-)



## KamiSchami (23. März 2007)

hiho, mein teich soll asiatischer werden. ich habe schon einige bonsai an den aussenbereich verfrachtet. ein tönnerner asiatischer krieger stehts chon da und ein wasserfall aus bambus ist schon da. was kann ich noch machen? danke gruss kami


----------



## Thomas_H (23. März 2007)

*AW: Mein Teich soll "asiatischer" werden ... *

Salut,
ahem  
Ich würde erst mal den Filter verstecken  

Bambus; Strauch, Rankgitter etc.

Erst mal damit weg.


----------



## Dodi (23. März 2007)

*AW: Mein Teich soll "asiatischer" werden ... *

Hi Kami!

Also, Thomas hat schon recht - versteck bitte Deinen Filter! 

Ich hätte da vielleicht noch einige Anregungen für Dich:

1) Pflanzen, z. B. Jap. __ Ahorn, __ Azaleen, Kriechwacholder und:
  = Paeonie

auch schön, aba teuer - musst erstmal 'nen kleinen nehmen 
 

2) Japanische Lampen:
  

Diese Lampen aus Granit und noch so einiges mehr gibt es verhältnismäßig preiswert in 23869 Elmenhorst (Kreis Stormarn), direkt an der Bundesstraße, bei Fründ.

Ich hoffe, ich habe Dir einige Anregungen gegeben.


----------



## karsten. (23. März 2007)

*AW: Mein Teich soll "asiatischer" werden ... *

Hallo

erstmal,


 musst Du Deinen Do finden ! ................


_______________________________________________________________________________________________________________
bis dahin könnte Das weiterhelfen

http://www.buecher.de/verteiler.asp?site=/artikel.asp&wea=1100737&artikelnummer=20940060&isbn=

und vor allem das hier ,

eine Legende von Buch !!!!

http://www.amazon.de/Japanische-Gärten-Gartenteile-Kiyoshi-Seike/dp/3453417232

vielleicht erwischt Du es mal irgendwo ! 

http://www.garten-architektur.ch/zen-garten/geschichte.html
http://www.japangarten-dendro.de/index.html
wenn Du mal Gelegenheit hast , die Seminare mit Uli Ernst sind sehr zu empfehlen !!   




was mir auf den ersten Blick einfällt :

*alle Fässer weg
*die Steinsetzungen harmonischer ,bewußter anlegen 
(goldener Schnitt , keine geometrischen Gruppen mit geraden Zahlen , 
nicht gleich große Steine verwenden , nur eine Sorte , Splitt- oder Moostreifen einfügen uvm.)
*alles japanisches Spielzeug weg !
*Bambus , __ Schilf verwenden
*ruhige Hintergründe schaffen
*keine Blühpflanzen (ganz wenige Ausnahmen möglich)
*keine sichtbare Technik


 



mit freundlichem Gruß


----------



## Franneck (23. März 2007)

*AW: Mein Teich soll "asiatischer" werden ... *



			
				Dodi schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Kami!
> 
> Diese Lampen aus Granit und noch so einiges mehr gibt es verhältnismäßig preiswert in 23869 Elmenhorst (Kreis Stormarn), direkt an der Bundesstraße, bei Fründ.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dodi (23. März 2007)

*AW: Mein Teich soll "asiatischer" werden ... *

Hallo ?

Verhältnismäßig preiswert ist für mich verglichen mit anderen Gartenfachmärkten, wo so etwas auch angeboten wird. Ich weiß zwar nicht mehr, wieviel ich für meine bezahlt habe, aber ich konnte doch einige Euronen sparen - zumal es bei dem Anbieter am letzten August-Wochenende noch 20% Rabatt gibt...

Sicherlich lohnt es auch, bei 3, 2, 1 nachzuschauen, doch hier sind wieder die Versandkosten zu berücksichtigen - und für Kami ist es nach Elmenhorst nicht so weit...


----------



## kwoddel (23. März 2007)

*AW: Mein Teich soll "asiatischer" werden ... *

Hallo Kami
Frag mal den Wolfgang wegen Granitlampen usw. der hat ganz klasse Sachen.


----------



## rainthanner (23. März 2007)

*AW: Mein Teich soll "asiatischer" werden ... *

welcher Wolfgang?


----------



## kwoddel (23. März 2007)

*AW: Mein Teich soll "asiatischer" werden ... *

Der Wolfgang !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


  




















































dieser!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/member.php?u=1059


----------



## rainthanner (23. März 2007)

*AW: Mein Teich soll "asiatischer" werden ... *

Ah, 

du meinst den Wolfgang













































aus DÜLMEN 

Wieso hat der Granitlampen? 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## kwoddel (23. März 2007)

*AW: Mein Teich soll "asiatischer" werden ... *



			
				rainthanner schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso hat der Granitlampen?
> 
> Gruß Rainer




Ja,wieso   


Ja ich würde sagen   

Gute Frage   

Der wird morgen bestimmt dazu was sagen   

aber schaue sein Garten an 












  : : :


----------



## Joachim (23. März 2007)

*AW: Mein Teich soll "asiatischer" werden ... *

Der ist aber nicht Asiatisch - der ist Holländisch. Oder was soll der Wohnwagen  und die Campingstühle da?


----------



## kwoddel (23. März 2007)

*AW: Mein Teich soll "asiatischer" werden ... *

Hallo Joachim 

Woher willst du wissen das die da keine Wohnwagen haben    und keine Blockhüten und keine ..........


----------



## Joachim (23. März 2007)

*AW: Mein Teich soll "asiatischer" werden ... *

Hast du schon mal nen Japaner im Wohnwagen gesehen?


----------



## kwoddel (23. März 2007)

*AW: Mein Teich soll "asiatischer" werden ... *

Ja klar, aber dafür musste er auch zahlen    






aber mit einer Kamera in der Hand


----------



## karsten. (23. März 2007)

*AW: Mein Teich soll "asiatischer" werden ... *



			
				kwoddel schrieb:
			
		

> ...................
> Der wird morgen bestimmt dazu was sagen..............



Hallo

da will ich mich heut schon mal unbeliebt machen !  

die Frage war doch nicht wie kann ich meinen Teich bunter machen !


 
was so in einem Japangarten nicht sein sollte

das heißt nicht , dass es auch in Japan nicht solche Teiche gibt ..

Schönheit liegt nur im Auge des Betrachters .........

mit freundlichem Gruß

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Japanischer_Garten
bitte bis zum Schluß lesen und die LINKS beachten


----------



## KamiSchami (23. März 2007)

*AW: Mein Teich soll "asiatischer" werden ... *

hi, danke schonmal für die natworten. ich bin am überelegen, ob ich die steineinfassung wegnehme. was meint ihr? gruss kami


----------



## Steingarnele (23. März 2007)

*AW: Mein Teich soll "asiatischer" werden ... *

Hallo Kami,

ich verfolge ja auch so in der Art ein Ziel, nur geht das nicht von heute auf Morgen, und brauch viel Zeit. Einiges wirst du auch hier finden! ->  
Es hat mir so einiges geholfen, wobei ich aber mehr ein Auge auf das Gewicht der ganzen Sache halten muss, da ich es auf der Garagendach mit Betondecke mache. Wenn das Wetter wieder besser ist, mach ich mal neue Bilder.


----------



## Annett (24. März 2007)

*AW: Mein Teich soll "asiatischer" werden ... *

Moin.

Ich denke auch, dass man nur mit Deko nicht näher an einen asiatischen Garten kommt. Das sieht in großen Mengen ganz sicher deplaziert aus.
Auch ist die Frage zu stellen, was man da unter "asiatisch" versteht... denn japanisch ist mit Sicherheit nicht gleich thailändisch oder chinesisch.

Hinter diesen Gärten steckt eine Philosophie - und der sind Steinlaternen und Bonsai-Anhäufungen ziemlich wurscht.


----------



## Thomas_H (24. März 2007)

*AW: Mein Teich soll "asiatischer" werden ... *



			
				Joachim schrieb:
			
		

> Der ist aber nicht Asiatisch - der ist Holländisch. Oder was soll der Wohnwagen und die Campingstühle da?




Liegt Japan eigentlich in Asien?  

Annett hat Recht mit der Philosophie.

Guckt mal hier;- Ganz toll:


----------



## Wolfgang (24. März 2007)

*AW: Mein Teich soll "asiatischer" werden ... *

Hallo 
dann werde ich mich auch mal zu Wort melden.





> Hallo
> 
> da will ich mich heut schon mal unbeliebt machen !
> 
> ...



Ja Karsten da haste was vergessen, ich weiß ja nicht wie du deinen Teich gebaut hast, oder bauen hast lassen?! Ich für meinen Teil kann dir nur sagen, das ich alles selbst gebaut habe und das ganze sich so in 20 Jahren entwickelt hat. Frank hat ein wiklich unvorteilhaftes Bild ausgewählt, aber da sind viele Lampen zu sehen. Der Teich ist so auch überlagert, aber wenn jemand sich dafür interessiert möchte er die Lampen auch sehen. Es sieht heute schon wieder besser aus und es geht Stück für Stück weiter. Ich habe nicht das Geld für einen Landschaftsarchitekten oder eine GALA Firma, die mir alles perfekt und fertig hinstellt. Aber das will ich auch nicht und bin stolz auf das was meine Söhne und ich bis jetzt geschafft haben.

@ rainer
wie ich an die Lampen gekommen bin,kann ich dir ganz einfach erklären.
Zu einem kleinen Teich passten die kleinen Lampen, zum jetzigen Teich passen halt die großen Lampen, da die großen nur zu horrenden Preisen im Angebot waren, habe ich bei einem Konkurs zugeschlagen und musste da halt auch die kleinen Lampen und die Figuren kaufen. Nun verkaufe ich die Lampen nach und nach und kaufe mir davon neue Fische oder Technik.


----------



## karsten. (24. März 2007)

*AW: Mein Teich soll "asiatischer" werden ... *

@ Wolfgang

Ich wollte in keinster Weise Deine Arbeit werten  !
Auch lässt sich über Geschmack nicht streiten .
Wie Du Deinen Teich gestaltest , bestimmst Du allein und Keiner hat das Recht Dir da Vorschriften zu machen und Du kannst mit Recht auf das Geschaffte stolz sein .
Wenn Dein Teich Dir und den Deinen so gefällt , dann ist er auch genau so richtig !


Nur als Beispiel einen Garten nach Vorbildern japanischer Gartenkunst anzulegen ,
dafür kann er meiner Meinung nach nicht stehen.
Das ich auf meiner "Streichliste" auch die Umgebung ,die Baustoffe und die Sat-anlage mit einbezogen habe sollte zeigen ,
dass so bierernst mein Posting auch nicht gemeint sein kann. 
Auch soll keiner wegen seinem Teich zum Buddhismus konvertieren oder rohen Fisch essen !

Ich entschuldige mich nochmals ausdrücklich falls ich Dir zu Nahe getreten bin !
nichts für Ungut !

mit freundlichem Gruß


----------



## rainthanner (25. März 2007)

*AW: Mein Teich soll "asiatischer" werden ... *



			
				Wolfgang schrieb:
			
		

> @ rainer
> wie ich an die Lampen gekommen bin,kann ich dir ganz einfach erklären.
> Zu einem kleinen Teich passten die kleinen Lampen, zum jetzigen Teich passen halt die großen Lampen, da die großen nur zu horrenden Preisen im Angebot waren, habe ich bei einem Konkurs zugeschlagen und musste da halt auch die kleinen Lampen und die Figuren kaufen. Nun verkaufe ich die Lampen nach und nach und kaufe mir davon neue Fische oder Technik.


 
Hatte sich angehört, als würdest du mit den Teilen handeln und ich dachte, ich könnt auch mal ein Schnäppchen machen.  


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Wolfgang (25. März 2007)

*AW: Mein Teich soll "asiatischer" werden ... *

Hallo Karsten
Entschuldigung angenommen
Ich hatte mich echt auf den nicht vorhandenen Schlips getreten gefühlt. Zu mal ich nie behauptet habe , einen Japanischen Garten zu haben, sondern höchsten in Teilen am Japanischen angelehnt.
Ich habe mich vor dem letzten Umbau, der ca 1,5 Jahre gedauert hat, selber mit Japanischen Gärten befasst und erkannt,das es für uns nicht in Frage kommt.Aus finanziellen und ideellen Zwecken. Ich brauche meinen Fahnenmast um die Schalke Fahne hochzuhalten und das Gewächshaus um meine Biologiefilter und die meiste Technik aufzunehmen, um nur ein paar Dinge zu nennen.
Aber aus anderen Blickwinkeln wird dir unsere Anlage nicht mehr so kitschik erscheinen.







oder hier











alles mit einfachen Mittel und vor allem selbstgebaut.


----------



## rainthanner (25. März 2007)

*AW: Mein Teich soll "asiatischer" werden ... *

Hallo Wolfgang, 

ich sag mal: 

Das Foto machts.  


So siehts aber auch wirklich anders aus.  






....und ich weiß nur zu gut, wie es ist, wenn man alles selber macht (in meinem Fall wenigstens mit Gattin, also zu zweit) und dabei auch noch nicht im Geld schwimmt sondern jeden Euro viermal umdrehen muß.  




Andererseits freut man sich über das dann hintereinenliegende umsomehr.  






Gruß Rainer


----------



## Dodi (25. März 2007)

*AW: Mein Teich soll "asiatischer" werden ... *

Hallo Wolfgang!

Echt schön hast Du es - ein richtiges Paradies!   

Glaube mir, ich weiß, was das alles für Arbeit macht - wir haben auch alles selbst angelegt...  und richtig fertig wird man nie, wollen/müssen schon wieder umgestalten (zumindest ein Blumenbeet) .


----------



## kwoddel (25. März 2007)

*AW: Mein Teich soll "asiatischer" werden ... *

Hallo
   Ich glaube das war wohl alles ein wenig wirr. Es war ja auch nicht als Japanischer Garten anzusehen eigentlich nur zu zeigen das er viele Granitsache hat   

Und trotzdem sieht der Garten    aus    und mache müssen auch für ihr Geld hart und lange arbeiten.


----------



## karsten. (25. März 2007)

*AW: Mein Teich soll "asiatischer" werden ... *

Ich will ganz am Anfang wieder einsteigen !!
_____________________________________________________________________________

Hallo

ich hab hier noch was :


> > MYTHEN & DESINFORMATIONEN ZUM JAPANISCHEN GARTEN
> >
> > Stand: 29.12.2005
> >
> > ...



http://www.roji.de

mfG


----------



## algenschreck (29. März 2007)

*AW: Mein Teich soll "asiatischer" werden ... *

Hallo

pflanze einfach Bambus und Co rund um den Teich an. Aber die Rhizomsperre nicht vergessen. Sonst bohren sich Wurzeln durch Teichfolie und anderes. Rieselkies mit ca. 10 mm Körnung ist auch sehr asiatisch. Schlitzahorn und kleine Kiefern. Dann noch Holzsteg und Terrasse. Asiatische Pergulas haben auch was. Dann natürlich Kois und Granitlampen. 

Gruß 
Matthias


----------

